# Maudio 2496 - ADC-sliders missing and playback flaws

## Lomaxx

Since a long time i am missing the ADC-sliders (analog digital converter) in any mixer-software i am using. First i was not sure if i maybe was simply wrong about remembering that they ever existed since i rarely use them. But as i now wanted to record something i started to investigate a little and for example found an output where they where clearly mentioned. Also there is some strange flaw when playing audio while doing something else meanwhile. I am not sure if it's related to CPU-usage, harddisc-access or ethernet-traffic, but for example while browsing the net i notice annoying crackles and sometimes clearly noticeable detunes of the music. Might this somehow be related to a soundcard-internal clock-instability?

I set priority to finding out why the sliders are missing, but solving the playback-flaws of course would also be of interest no matter if they are related or not. Maybe i should also mention that my system has two cards configured. The first one is the onboard sound-chip of my PCs motherboard Asus-A7N8Xe deluxe. And with that one i do not notice the playback-flaws.

Any help would appreciated.

```

lspci -v

00:00.0 Host bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IGP2 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at d8000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=64M]

        Capabilities: [40] AGP version 3.0

        Capabilities: [60] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

        Kernel driver in use: agpgart-nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia-agp

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 1 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 4 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 3 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 2 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Memory Controller 5 (rev c1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 80ac

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 ISA Bridge (rev a4)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [48] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation nForce2 SMBus (MCP) (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

        Flags: 66MHz, fast devsel, IRQ 3

        I/O ports at e000 [size=32]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: nForce2_smbus

        Kernel modules: i2c-nforce2

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at e1087000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        Memory at e1082000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:02.2 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (rev a4) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        Memory at e1083000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [44] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=0080

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

        Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:04.0 Ethernet controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 Ethernet Controller (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7N8X Mainboard onboard nForce2 Ethernet

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at e1086000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        I/O ports at e400 [size=8]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: forcedeth

00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce Audio Processing Unit (rev a2)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 5

        Memory at e1000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP) (rev a1)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. nForce2 AC97 Audio Controler (MCP)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at d000 [size=256]

        I/O ports at d400 [size=128]

        Memory at e1080000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: Intel ICH

        Kernel modules: snd-intel8x0

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 External PCI Bridge (rev a3) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=32

        I/O behind bridge: 00009000-0000bfff

        Memory behind bridge: df000000-e0ffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 20000000-200fffff

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation nForce2 IDE (rev a2) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 0c11

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0

        [virtual] Memory at 000001f0 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 000003f0 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000170 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8]

        [virtual] Memory at 00000370 (type 3, non-prefetchable) [size=1]

        I/O ports at f000 [size=16]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: pata_amd

00:0d.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): nVidia Corporation nForce2 FireWire (IEEE 1394) Controller (rev a3) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 809a

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 9

        Memory at e1084000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Memory at e1085000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64]

        Capabilities: [44] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: ohci1394

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation nForce2 AGP (rev c1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=32

        Memory behind bridge: dd000000-deffffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: d0000000-d7ffffff

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 13)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Marvell 88E8001 Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Asus)

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 5

        Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        I/O ports at 9000 [size=256]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20080000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Vital Product Data

        Kernel driver in use: skge

01:08.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. ICE1712 [Envy24] PCI Multi-Channel I/O Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: VIA Technologies Inc. M-Audio Delta Audiophile 2496

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at 9400 [size=32]

        I/O ports at 9800 [size=16]

        I/O ports at 9c00 [size=16]

        I/O ports at a000 [size=64]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 1

        Kernel driver in use: ICE1712

        Kernel modules: snd-ice1712

01:0b.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 [SATALink/SATARaid] Serial ATA Controller (rev 02)

        Subsystem: Silicon Image, Inc. SiI 3112 SATARaid Controller

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 11

        I/O ports at a400 [size=8]

        I/O ports at a800 [size=4]

        I/O ports at ac00 [size=8]

        I/O ports at b000 [size=4]

        I/O ports at b400 [size=16]

        Memory at e0004000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 20000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: sata_sil

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV35 [GeForce FX 5900XT] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. Device 9370

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 248, IRQ 9

        Memory at dd000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at d0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=128M]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at de000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [44] AGP version 3.0

        Kernel driver in use: nvidia

        Kernel modules: nvidia

```

amixer-output that i found on the web:

```

~> amixer

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: penum          

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W

In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'         

  Item0: 'PCM Out'                                                  

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Multi',0                               

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch                                     

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                        

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96                                            

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]                                  

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]                                 

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Multi',1                               

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch                                     

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                        

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96                                            

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]                                  

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]                                 

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1                                     

  Capabilities: penum                                               

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W

In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'         

  Item0: 'PCM Out'                                                  

Simple mixer control 'ADC',0                                        

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined                                

  Playback channels: Mono                                           

  Capture channels: Mono                                            

  Limits: 0 - 163                                                   

  Mono: 127 [78%] [0.00dB]                                          

Simple mixer control 'ADC',1                                        

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined                                

  Playback channels: Mono                                           

  Capture channels: Mono                                            

  Limits: 0 - 163                                                   

  Mono: 127 [78%] [0.00dB]                                          

Simple mixer control 'DAC',0                                        

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined                                

  Playback channels: Mono                                           

  Capture channels: Mono                                            

  Limits: 0 - 127                                                   

  Mono: 127 [100%] [0.00dB]                                         

Simple mixer control 'DAC',1                                        

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined                                

  Playback channels: Mono                                           

  Capture channels: Mono                                            

  Limits: 0 - 127                                                   

  Mono: 127 [100%] [0.00dB]                                         

Simple mixer control 'Deemphasis',0                                 

  Capabilities: enum                                                

  Items: '44.1kHz' 'Off' '48kHz' '32kHz'                            

  Item0: 'Off'                                                      

Simple mixer control 'H/W',0                                        

  Capabilities: penum                                               

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W

In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'         

  Item0: 'PCM Out'                                                  

Simple mixer control 'H/W',1                                        

  Capabilities: penum                                               

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W

In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'         

  Item0: 'PCM Out'                                                  

Simple mixer control 'H/W Multi',0                                  

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch                                     

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                        

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96                                            

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                      

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

Simple mixer control 'H/W Multi',1                                  

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch                                     

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right                        

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96                                            

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                      

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

Simple mixer control 'Multi',0                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]                      

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]                     

Simple mixer control 'Multi',1                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',2                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',3                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',4                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',5                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',6                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',7                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',8                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi',9                                      

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch                                     

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right                       

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96                                           

  Mono:                                                             

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                     

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Internal Clock',0                 

  Capabilities: enum                                                

  Items: '8000' '9600' '11025' '12000' '16000' '22050' '24000' '32000' '44100'

'48000' '64000' '88200' '96000' 'IEC958 Input'           

  Item0: '44100'                                                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Internal Clock Default',0         

  Capabilities: enum                                                

  Items: '8000' '9600' '11025' '12000' '16000' '22050' '24000' '32000' '44100'

'48000' '64000' '88200' '96000'                          

  Item0: '44100'                                                    

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Peak',0                           

  Capabilities: volume                                              

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right - Rear Left - Rear Right - Front

Center - Woofer - Side Left - Side Right - Rear Center - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

- ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?                   

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right - Rear Left - Rear Right - Front

Center - Woofer - Side Left - Side Right - Rear Center - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?

- ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ? - ?                    

  Limits: 0 - 255                                                   

  Front Left: 0 [0%]                                                

  Front Right: 0 [0%]                                               

  Rear Left: 0 [0%]                                                 

  Rear Right: 0 [0%]                                                

  Front Center: 0 [0%]                                              

  Woofer: 0 [0%]                                                    

  Side Left: 0 [0%]                                                 

  Side Right: 0 [0%]                                                

  Rear Center: 0 [0%]                                               

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]                                                         

  ?: 0 [0%]

  ?: 0 [0%]

  ?: 0 [0%]

  ?: 0 [0%]

  ?: 0 [0%]

  ?: 0 [0%]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Rate Locking',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Rate Reset',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Volume Rate',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 45 [18%]

```

For comparison here is the output of amixer for my system:

```

 # amixer -c1

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: penum

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'

  Item0: 'PCM Out'

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Multi',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Multi',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',1

  Capabilities: penum

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'

  Item0: 'PCM Out'

Simple mixer control 'DAC',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 127

  Mono: 127 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'DAC',1

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 127

  Mono: 127 [100%] [0.00dB]

Simple mixer control 'Deemphasis',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: '44.1kHz' 'Off' '48kHz' '32kHz'

  Item0: 'Off'

Simple mixer control 'H/W',0

  Capabilities: penum

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'

  Item0: 'PCM Out'

Simple mixer control 'H/W',1

  Capabilities: penum

  Items: 'PCM Out' 'H/W In 0' 'H/W In 1' 'H/W In 2' 'H/W In 3' 'H/W In 4' 'H/W In 5' 'H/W In 6' 'H/W In 7' 'IEC958 In L' 'IEC958 In R' 'Digital Mixer'

  Item0: 'PCM Out'

Simple mixer control 'H/W Multi',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'H/W Multi',1

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch penum

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 96

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',1

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',2

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',3

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',4

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',5

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',6

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',7

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',8

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi',9

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch penum

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 96

  Mono:

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [-144.00dB] [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Internal Clock',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: '8000' '9600' '11025' '12000' '16000' '22050' '24000' '32000' '44100' '48000' '64000' '88200' '96000' 'IEC958 Input'

  Item0: '44100'

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Internal Clock Default',0

  Capabilities: enum

  Items: '8000' '9600' '11025' '12000' '16000' '22050' '24000' '32000' '44100' '48000' '64000' '88200' '96000'

  Item0: '44100'

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Rate Locking',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Rate Reset',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'Multi Track Volume Rate',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined penum

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 255

  Mono: 48 [19%]

```

Last edited by Lomaxx on Thu Jun 23, 2011 8:05 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cjubon

Hi, in order to get a mixer gui for those maudiocards, just install media-sound/alsa-tools with the gtk and ice1712 use flags enabled. this will give you a programm called envy24control which does everything you need.

As to the playback flaws, my first thought would be too long external cable connections (card --> amplifier). I've never had a similar problem with my audiophile, though.

----------

## Lomaxx

Thanks for your reply. I am using envy24control, but there the ADC-sliders are missing too.

Either there is something wrong with the card or with my kernel-/alsa-configuration. 

I doubt that the playback-flaws are related to the cable as they do not appear when i leave my computer untouched while playback. Just when i multitask, like continue browsing, they do appear. I wondered if IRQs can cause this. So i tried to play with these settings. After disabling some features in my bios which i do not need like serial/parallel-ports and moved midi-irq from 10 to 5, disabled some automatic IRQ-configuration-feature, now my IRQs are shared like this

```

  0:    2795478    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:       9829    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  3:     654143    XT-PIC-XT        ohci_hcd:usb2, nvidia

  4:   13273669    XT-PIC-XT        NVidia nForce2

  7:          3    XT-PIC-XT        skge@pci:0000:01:04.0, ohci_hcd:usb3

  9:          3    XT-PIC-XT        acpi, ohci1394

 10:     131703    XT-PIC-XT        ehci_hcd:usb1, eth100

 11:      60825    XT-PIC-XT        sata_sil, ICE1712

 12:     161747    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:         77    XT-PIC-XT        pata_amd

 15:         75    XT-PIC-XT        pata_amd

NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts

ERR:          0

```

This didn't help. I have no clue if IRQs can really cause this anyway. Also the card is build into the lowest, most distant PCI-slot from the gfx-card (or other cards). I think this will be a longer search.

----------

## Lomaxx

I just tried to run "find / -iname "asdasdlk" while playblack.  Almost no problems there although i noticed one or two crackles after a while.

But when i did "cat /dev/zero > /tmp/test.dat".....hell...TONS of crackles and the tune completely detunes, like an old defective tape-deck that is about to kill the tape. So maybe this IS related to IRQs? I mean: As above output shows, the SATA-controller and the audiophile2496 share the same IRQ.

I just don't know how i can assign the card to some other IRQ. I will investigate.

----------

## aCOSwt

 *Lomaxx wrote:*   

> Since a long time i am missing the ADC-sliders (analog digital converter) in any mixer-software i am using.

 

Applied to Maudio 2496, I do not know what you mean by ADC...   :Twisted Evil: 

Well... considering my own surprise when I first look to its official documentation... maybe I would better say... I did not know what they mean with their HW denominations...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

So, with respect ot Maudio2496, speaking of ADC-sliders and assuming that you are looking for recording... would'nt what you are looking for be named H/W In and associated sliders located in  envy24control's Monitor-Inputs tab ?

----------

## Lomaxx

"ADC" stands for "analog-digital-converter" so yes. It's the one for recording analog signals

"DAC" in opposite stands for "digital-analog-converter". It's the output from the soundcard to your amplifier.

I THINK - and i might be confused/wrong there - the "H/W in" sliders are just for internal digital regulation of the digital-mixer/router. At least I just tried the following: Is still get an input-signal in audacious when a signal i want to record is send in over analog-in-plugs of the M2496 and the "H/W in"-sliders are all down. 

 I compare it to the output signal: There is a "PCM Out1/2" slider which you can use to reduce volume for the music you play, but that doesn't take effect if you go to the "Patchbay / Router" and directly route "PCM out" to "H/W out". It only takes effect, if you route the mixer to "H/W out". However you can in both setups level volume with the DAC1/2-sliders.

So for my understanding the "H/W in" slider for recording behaves like the "PCM out"-slider for playback.

And what the "DAC"-slider for playback is, there IMHO should be (and was some time ago) a "ADC"-slider for recording.

In theory i could (and already did before) level the recording input over "H/W in" too (although at the moment i can't remember how i did this), but i fear that the signal get's distorted in the ADC-section of the card and all i am leveling is the distorted signal in a digital way.

And if your brain aches now - that's normal. Mine does always too, when i try to get back into M2496-volume- mixing. And that's also why i am never sure if my thoughts about all this are right.  :Wink: Last edited by Lomaxx on Mon Jun 20, 2011 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lomaxx

I took a glance into the official, paper-printed M2496-manual. And i can't say that i am less confused. There is a picture of the official Windows-mixer and they only list a slider for "MasterVolume" and a section for "Mixer Inputs" with 4 sliders: "WaveOut 1/2", "WaveOut S/PDIF", "H/W In S/PDIF" and "H/W in 1/2". Comparing this to the envy24control, the "MasterVolume" might be "ADC 1/2", "WaveOut 1/2" might be "PCM Out 1/2" and "H/W in 1/2" might be "H/W in 1/2". So far things are clear and it seems like I was wrong in searching for an additional slider.

But then again, why does the above amixer-output of the M2496 i found on the net show a ADC-Slider and why do i recall that i saw them in my envy24control too? Well maybe there was a change in the alsa-driver. But then i still don't get, why i get an recording-input in audacious when the "H/W in 1/2"-sliders are completely faded out.Last edited by Lomaxx on Mon Jun 20, 2011 8:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Lomaxx

No, i am quite sure that it's like a described in the first reply. I did a another test and the "HW In 1/2"-sliders only take effect when i routed "Digital Mix L/R" to "H/W Out 1/2".  When i route "H/W in 1/2" directly to "H/W Out 1/2" they have no effect. So it regulates how much input comes to the cards internal digital-mixer/router - not the input directly. Right now I have no way to level audio-input in Audacious. And I'm quite sure that the ADC-sliders did that job.

 Maybe i could configure an .asound where i am recording the digital-mixer instead of the direct input, but to be honest I would prefer to get these cursed ADC-sliders back.   :Confused: 

----------

## cjubon

 *Lomaxx wrote:*   

> But then again, why does the above amixer-output of the M2496 i found on the net show a DAC-Slider and why do i recall that i saw them in my envy24control too?

 

Come on, there are several tabs in the envy24control, go to the one labelled Analog volume and you'll be there.

----------

## Lomaxx

That's exactly the problem: It's not for me.

Tab "Analog Volume": DAC0, DAC1

but no ADC0 and no ADC1

EDIT: Ah sorry! I made a typo in the section you quoted! =( I corrected it and hopefully have no more of them. Sorry again.

----------

## Lomaxx

I solved the playback flaws. They really were related to some problem based on IRQ-sharing with the sata_sil-kernelmodule. I moved the Maudio-card to a different PCI-slot and now it got a different IRQ-channel:

```

cat /proc/interrupts 

           CPU0       

  0:      34171    XT-PIC-XT        timer

  1:        755    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

  2:          0    XT-PIC-XT        cascade

  3:      19194    XT-PIC-XT        ohci_hcd:usb3, nvidia

  4:          0    XT-PIC-XT        ohci_hcd:usb2, NVidia nForce2

  7:          0    XT-PIC-XT        skge@pci:0000:01:04.0, ehci_hcd:usb1

  9:      34950    XT-PIC-XT        acpi, ohci1394, ICE1712

 10:       1210    XT-PIC-XT        eth100

 11:      16838    XT-PIC-XT        sata_sil

 12:       8875    XT-PIC-XT        i8042

 14:         73    XT-PIC-XT        pata_amd

 15:         73    XT-PIC-XT        pata_amd

NMI:          0   Non-maskable interrupts

ERR:          0

```

Now even when doing a "cat /dev/zero > /tmp/test.dat", which brought tons of crackles and intense music-detune, everything is playing perfectly.

All that is left to do is getting the ADC-sliders back. No, i don't give up yet.   :Twisted Evil: 

Maybe i should ask in some ALSA-mailinglist. Hm, or i try some live-cd first to see if it's somehow caused by my Gentoo-configuration.

----------

## Lupusceleri

 *Lomaxx wrote:*   

> That's exactly the problem: It's not for me.
> 
> Tab "Analog Volume": DAC0, DAC1
> 
> but no ADC0 and no ADC1
> ...

 

I'm having the exact same problem. In an attempt to fix it I created a brand new .config for my 3.0.6 kernel, set up everything from scratch, and booted that one. But nothing changed.

Rather annoying because the ADC is so loud atm that the recorded waveform is clipped.

----------

